# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب > منتدي الفنون الشامل والمنوعات >  >  الصفحة الفنية الثلاثاء 13 أبريل

## Ehab M. Ali

*أولا" أعتذر للغياب في الايام الفائته واعتذار خاص للاخ النجم السامق لسؤاله الدائم عن الصفحة .. 
اليوم ساتناول موضوع واحد ايضا" يصب في بحر الخلافات التي أصابت المجتمع الفني السوداني وبكل أسف قد استشرت فيه بصورة مؤلمة.. ومثلما تشتت عقد الجلاد فاليوم سنتاول الخلاف الكبير والذي بدأ يطل برأسه منذ أكثر من عام بين الملحن بشير عباس والبلابل (بنات طلسم هادية/أمل/حياة)

بنات طلسم .. كانو أربع صبيات علمهم وأرشدهم والدهم الراحل الاستاذ طلسم كيف يغنون وكيف يحترمون من يسمعونهم وذلك في سبعينيات القرن الماضي  ورعاهم فنيا" الملحن بشير عباس... البلبلة الرابعة فضلت الابتعاد عن عالم الفن وواصلت المسيرة الثلاثي أمل/هادية/حياة .. ولكن الحياة فرقتهم في ما بعد لتكون أمل في الامارات وتذهب هادية للولايات المتحدة الامريكية وفضلت حياة البقاء في السودان حتي التأم شمل البلابل مرة أخري في نوفمبر 2008 وقاموا باحياء أول حفل لهم يوم في السودان يوم 25/12/2008 بنادي ضباط قوات الشعب المسلحة بالخرطوم وكنت حضورا" له من داخل النادي وكان الحضور مميزا" والحفل رائعا" والذي امتد الي منتصف الليل (وخفف عني مرارة سباعية الوحدات يومها) .. 
الملحن بشير عباس أيضا" نال نصيبه من الهجرة وتوجه صوب الولايات المتحدة الامريكية حتي أتي منها في العام 2009  وبعدها بدأت تظهر بوادر الخلاف بين الملحن بشير عباس والبلابل وذلك بسبب ملكية الاغاني التي يتغنون بها من الحانه حيث طالبهم بنصيبه المالي من فترة ادائهم لاغانيه وقالت البلابل انهم قد سلمنه نصيبه من اداء الاغاني الامر الذي نفاه الملحن.. كل طرف يصر علي رأيه حتي اللحظة.
ودخلت الاجاويد بينهم حتي تم تسوية الخلاف بشكل ودي ونسبي ولكنه عاد وانفجر من جديد وفي تطور لافت جدا" أعلن بشير عباس في الايام الماضية بأنه قد شرع في اتخاذ اجراءات قانونية تضمن له حقه المالي لدي البلابل وكذلك قام بايقاف كل الاغاني المملوكه له والتي تغنت بها البلابل ومنعهم من ترديدها وقال بأنه سيتابع كل حفلاتهم بواسطة الشرطة وسيكون له حديث آخر في حال قيامهم بترديد أي واحدة من هذه الاغنيات.
وتابع بشير عباس بقوله انه يريد نصيبه من هذه (الكعكة) فان رضين بهذا الحال فهو سوافق علي ترديدهن لاغانيه ولكن بالشروط التي يضعها هو.
 الزميل الصحفي أجري اتصال هاتفي مع البلبلة آمال طلسم وهذا نص ماورد في العمود الذي كتبه بصحيفة الاهرام بعنوان (ايه البيحصل ده)
{ اتصلتُ مساء أمس على الأخت آمال طلسم ،وهي واحدة من بلابل الفن الجميل وسألتها الحاصل شنو؟ وماذا يحدث بينكن والملحن بشير عباس؟ وكنت أتوقع أن تكون  مشحونة وتنطلق الكلمات منها كالرصاص، لكنها أجابت عليَّ بهدوء ممزوج بحزن واضح:  والله أنا ما عارفة البحصل ده شنو؟ والناس إتغيّرت كده ليه؟ فقلت لها يا آمال الناس  إتغيّرت من بدري ويبدو أن سنوات الغربة الطويلة لم تجعلكِ تلاحظين ذلك، لكنني كنت  مصرة أن أعرف إن كان للملحن بشير عباس حقوق مادية عليهن، فقالت لي آمال نحن نمتلك  المستندات التي تؤكد أن بشير أخذ حقه بالكامل، بل قالت بالحرف: بشير أخذ حقه من  بدري لأنه زمان وفي بداياتنا كان هو من يوقّع على الالتزامات وهو من يفاوض وكنا  نعتبره وقتها أباً وراعياً لنا فكنا لا نسأل عن قروش، وحتى الآن نحن لا نطلب  أموالاً من أحد بدليل أنه ما عندنا حتى الآن عربة نتنقل بها ومعظم الحفلات التي  أقمناها بعد عودتنا كان طابعها خيرياً وآخرها حفل قاعة الصداقة الجمعة الماضي الذي  كان لرعاية أطفال الايدز. قلت لآمال لكن على ما يبدو أن الأستاذ بشير زعلان جداً  بدلالة أنه قال حيستعين بالشرطة ليمنعكن من ترديد أغنياته. قالت لي آمال بحزن كبير  والله الموضوع ما بستاهل، بل أنها حاولت بشعور نبيل أن تبرر كلامه وقالت لي ممكن  الكلام ده يكون ما قالو} انتهي.

هذا ما حدث حتي الان ولكم الحكم أخوتي

*

----------


## قنوان

*البلابل مجموعه غنائيه رائعه لن تتكرر تجربتها في السودان اتمني ان تزول الخلافات قريبا ان وجددت فالحان بشير عباس رائعه جدا 
وياااااااااااااااااااااااااا ايهاب انت يوم سبعه الوحدات الموديك الحفله شنو
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*مشكور على المجهود الرائع 
واختيار الموضوع 
بالتوفيق 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

البلابل مجموعه غنائيه رائعه لن تتكرر تجربتها في السودان اتمني ان تزول الخلافات قريبا ان وجددت فالحان بشير عباس رائعه جدا 
وياااااااااااااااااااااااااا ايهاب انت يوم سبعه الوحدات الموديك الحفله شنو




يعني يبقو علي ميتة وخراب ديار؟؟؟ 

الاتنين؟؟
 
*

----------


## Almothanna

*مشكوووووووووووووور يافنان . 

لكن ما ملاحظ موضوع الفرقة والفراق والشكل والمشاكل اليومين دي بقى كتير ومسيخ ، والأدهى والأمر ناس علاقتها بي بعض منذ عشرات السينين بتجي وبتختلف في حاجات تــــــــــــــــــافهة . 

كل الود . 

*

----------


## acba77

*مشكور علي المجهود الرائع
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة acba77
					

مشكور علي المجهود الرائع







تسلم يا رائع
 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة almothanna
					

مشكوووووووووووووور يافنان . 

لكن ما ملاحظ موضوع الفرقة والفراق والشكل والمشاكل اليومين دي بقى كتير ومسيخ ، والأدهى والأمر ناس علاقتها بي بعض منذ عشرات السينين بتجي وبتختلف في حاجات تــــــــــــــــــافهة . 

كل الود . 











الكاش بقلل النقاش

* هاشم صديق و(محمد الامين/ابوعركي/صلاح بن البادية/التلفزيون ...)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

وحتي

فهيمة والنيل الازرق

البلابل وبشير عباس

.
.
.
 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سارق الفرح
					

مشكور على المجهود الرائع 
واختيار الموضوع 
بالتوفيق 












تسلم يا رايع

......


 يا دكتور


 :tfkeer:

*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*تسلم يا راقى............
*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*مشكور يا هوبا 
لكن ماعملت بمقترحى 


*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كشه الدولى
					

مشكور يا هوبا 
لكن ماعملت بمقترحى 














المكاشفي يا أخوي
الخرف حصل 
بس صبرك علي
:ahl1:
 
*

----------


## النجم السامق

*خبر مؤلم فعلا يا إيهاب، وربنا يصفي النفوس ويجمع بين مبدعي بلادنا ويوفقهم لما فيه خير الفن بالسودان، ومشكور على المجهود.
                        	*

----------

